# DataWind Ubislate 7 is now Ubislate 7+



## vineetrocks2005 (Dec 23, 2011)

DataWind has renamed Ubislate 7 to Ubislate 7+

DataWind Ubislate 7 is now Ubislate 7+


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats a great news...will check the reviews once its released...I think it have enough power to work as a good tablet


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 23, 2011)

whats the difference b/n 7 and 7+. not able to open the link from office.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 23, 2011)

^^


> DataWind, the Aakash Tablet manufacturer has today renamed the upgraded version of Aakash from Ubislate 7 to Ubislate7+. Features and the price will remain almost the same. Aakash will be called Ubislate 7 from now on.
> 
> 
> The specifications will be a Cortex a8-700 Mhz Microprocessor, 3200mAH battery, Android 2.3 Operating System, 7" TFT Resistive Screen and Wi-Fi with GPRS (SIM and Phone Functionality).
> ...



So no change is specifications, just name change.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 23, 2011)

oohh...ok..thought they came up with some upgraded version.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2011)

Random IITian uber geeks device plan to make the ultimate cheap laptop

Kapil Sibbal gives nod for the "Sakshat" 1000rs laptop.

Sakshat becomes a 366MHz ARM based 7" tablet

Sakshat renamed to Aakash and contract for manufacture given to HCL

HCL screws up, Datawind takes over and project delayed

Datawind launches a 366MHz tablet called "Aakash".

Commercially decides to sell as 366MHz "Ubislate"

Announces upgraded 700MHz "Aakash2" as "Ubislate7"

Renames 366MHz "Aakash" to "Ubislate7"

Renames 700MHz "Ubislate7" to "Ubislate7+"

This is the chronology of events if someone is confused 

EDIT: Added more information


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 23, 2011)

^^Nice log


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2011)

Duh! Don't understand, why is govt making a fool of itself.
First delaying the tablets to this extent! Now confusing people even more!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Dec 24, 2011)

Stop promoting your Websites


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Random IITian uber geeks device plan to make the ultimate cheap laptop
> 
> Kapil Sibbal gives nod for the "Sakshat" 1000rs laptop.
> 
> ...



edited previous post to give an even more confusing picture of the "thing"'s weird history


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nicely explained. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## darklordankit (Dec 24, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> edited previous post to give an even more confusing picture of the "thing"'s weird history



nicely explained


----------



## bitras11 (Dec 25, 2011)

This seems Ubislate is bluff. there is no response from the concerned company. Even simple response is not available after a 15 days of registration. But had so much sites/ URLs there. which useful to hammering our head onlyONLY!​


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ We all got that. But you don't have to scream.
Also, THIS is not the datawind site. So, it's useless "shouting" here!


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Dec 27, 2011)

i pre ordered 1 Hope to see soon!           



plz support indian products.


----------



## prem_hpk (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello guys,

Is it possible to use our personal SIM(personal number) in UBISLATE 7+ ?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 31, 2011)

yes..you can use..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 1, 2012)

I just ordered mine.... Waiting for delivery


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2012)

@bitras11

please donot type in all capital letters and bold. You seem to be ranting like a rep of another competitor company.

jokes apart it is not of much use posting that this whole thing is a bluff. Government of India have themselves announced this so I highly doubt it. Send an email to Data Wind with all you complaints and queries.


----------



## soumo27 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I prebooked atleast 10 times. Always received ID, but never a response or email


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jan 1, 2012)

I also prebooked one but dont know how to payment and how will I get this ?


----------



## bitras11 (Jan 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ We all got that. But you don't have to scream.
> Also, THIS is not the datawind site. So, it's useless "shouting" here!



I don't think it is wrong to express any deviation of the datawind site at this forum. I tried to express my problem at itself of that site's 'Contact us'. But it is not useful. how can I coonvey the grievance to the company. Hence, i am shouting here to hear DATAWIND.com.
More over I dont know an ID will be sent to me instantly when I booked ubislate 7+. All these days, I thought I have to wait for the ID number to be sent by E-mail. I tried to approach the site 'contact us' but it answers to company owneres, but not individuals. I tired for it. But, Yesterday, I knew the ID is instantly generated and sent to the individual, by e-mail and seen on the site. what would go on all these days. "Is it shouting."


----------



## bitras11 (Jan 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @bitras11
> 
> please donot type in all capital letters and bold. You seem to be ranting like a rep of another competitor company.
> 
> jokes apart it is not of much use posting that this whole thing is a bluff. Government of India have themselves announced this so I highly doubt it. Send an email to Data Wind with all you complaints and queries.



Apologize for the bold letters, I am changing the font. But, I don't think it is wrong to express any deviation of the datawind site at this forum, not Ubislate 7+. I tried to express my problem at itself of that site's 'Contact us'. But it is not useful. how can I coonvey the grievance to the company. Hence, i am here to tell DATAWIND.com.
More over I dont know an ID will be sent to me instantly when I booked ubislate 7+. All these days, I thought I have to wait for the ID number to be sent by E-mail. I tried to approach the site 'contact us' but it answers to company owners only, but not individuals. I tried and tired for it. But, Yesterday, I knew the ID is instantly generated and sent to the individual (me), by e-mail and seen on the site. what would go on all these days.
Thanks for suggestion


----------



## darklordankit (Jan 2, 2012)

pre booked hope that it will be okay


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2012)

bitras11 said:


> I don't think it is wrong to express any deviation of the datawind site at this forum. I tried to express my problem at itself of that site's 'Contact us'. But it is not useful. how can I coonvey the grievance to the company. Hence, i am shouting here to hear DATAWIND.com.
> More over I dont know an ID will be sent to me instantly when I booked ubislate 7+. All these days, I thought I have to wait for the ID number to be sent by E-mail. I tried to approach the site 'contact us' but it answers to company owneres, but not individuals. I tired for it. But, Yesterday, I knew the ID is instantly generated and sent to the individual, by e-mail and seen on the site. what would go on all these days. "Is it shouting."



 
.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 2, 2012)

AFAIK virtually all of the product's actual design (touch panel, PCB, electrical components) was done by DataWind and not IIT.

What "IITians" did was to decide what would be the dimensions and specifications of the product, i.e. they had no part in the actual design or manufacturing.

Be very careful, at this initial stage I think DataWind neither has the staff nor the resources to support the demand and related queries. Things should improve after a few months, but with India it's always been "sales first, service later"


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2012)

Just rang datawind on their Toll free number.

A chick attended the call, and said the folks who has pre-ordered in the month of October.. will be getting their products in February. And November/December orders will be served on March. Nothing before to that.

She also said.. all the orders for Ubislate 7/aakash will be auto upgraded to Ubislate 7+ which will cost 2999.

I've placed an order in October. But but back then, I haven't received any order ID. Just a confirmation that my order has been registered.

Also, she said... it isn't likely for the tablet to show up in retail stores. At least not in near future.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 3, 2012)

@Vamsi

Thats way too late. Ordered my in Early December, so will not be getting anything before March? 
Sigh..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2012)

All I know is what that chick said. She said.. December orders will be served on March.

It is indeed a long time. Only possible explanation is that they are hand crafting each and every tablet.

In any case, call them up.. take all your rants to them


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aakash Tablet Sales Soar; 14 Lakh Units Booked in Two Weeks < Tablets/Slate PCs, Budget Tablets, Tablets < PC World India News < PC World.in


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 4, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> All I know is what that chick said. She said.. December orders will be served on March.
> 
> It is indeed a long time. Only possible explanation is that they are hand crafting each and every tablet.
> 
> In any case, call them up.. take all your rants to them



It's not "hand crafting" per se, they need to procure units from China and then they assemble it here in India. It seems they grossly miscalculated the demand, but it is hard to believe that any businessman wouldn't have expected high demand from a cheap tablet in a highly populated nation.

It's therefore more likely that the head honchos for the Indian operation were completely aware of the demand and set up facilities with the hope of expanding capacity on the fly, which is a very risky and should I say, bad way to do business.

When the demand soared, they continued taking orders (money first, service later) and are hoping to fulfil the production demand.

However, it is a hell of a challenge to ramp up production to match with exponentially growing demand (Note that production processes almost always scale linearly, not exponentially). Not delivering products on time damages your credibility as a company and as a businessman as well.

Based on this alone, DataWind already loses some respect. Another thing: Not giving the product that was ordered. It doesn't matter if it was upgraded or not in terms of specifications, there are certain scenarios where you want the exact product, no compromises (no matter how ludicrous the reason may seem to you). This is strike two for credibility. What DataWind should instead do is make the price difference worthwhile by giving a value added accessory instead.

I just hope users actually GET the product they ordered!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2012)

^
Urban Dictionary: sarcasm


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Check this:
Aakash Tablet – Ubislate 7 Unboxing


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Check this:
> Aakash Tablet – Ubislate 7 Unboxing



Nice...
If not for its resistive screen.. it would have been Awesome!

Problem? Even Ubislate 7+ would be resistive!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hmm...me too..resistive screen is the only point thats stopping me


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 4, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^
> Urban Dictionary: sarcasm



While I understand your sarcasm, my points still hold


----------

